# Tnt....



## Stroodlepuff (23/4/14)

This is why I cant stand this company. They claimed it was in SA yesterday when I spoke to them and needed customs clearance - I have asked for the customs invoice 6 times since yesterday and still nothing, then when I track this morning it is suddenly in Hong Kong again! And yet I still have not received my customs invoice! When asked why it says Hong Kong I get told its because it has not left yet, however yesterday it was undergoing customs clearance in South Africa.

I always always have issues with TNT they have to be the worst freight company in the world! 

EFEST Batteries are not going to be cleared until the 29th. To all those waiting we will let you know when we have them!


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

The most pathetic courier company. We usually stick to DHL or straight airline if the parcel is over 100kgs but with batteries we forced to use TNT

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (23/4/14)

Looks like you are not the only unhappy customer

http://hellopeter.com/search-reports?keyword=TnT+express

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/4/14)

Yip! Have issues with them everytime!


----------



## VapeCulture (23/4/14)

They also now have an embargo on E-juice


----------

